# Limit process per jail



## timipl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello, 

It's possible to limit the amount of processes per jail in FreeBSD 8.2 AMD 64 Patch 9. *U*ser kostjn made a patch for FreeBSD 7 (http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3438), but now it's not possible to download it and it is for an old FreeBSD version. 

Maybe somebody knows how to limit jails, for example to 4000 processes?

Best regards,


----------



## idownes (Jul 1, 2012)

You should look at RCTL, which appeared in FreeBSD 9.0. Specifically, you can set maxproc on a per jail basis, along with other constraints. Remember to adjust the relevant MIBs:

```
$ sysctl -a | grep maxproc
kern.maxproc: 6164
kern.maxprocperuid: 5547
```


----------

